# Pepper Jelly



## BMac (Dec 13, 2009)

Good stuff, My wife and I put some up today, well...mostly my wife did, I just poured it in the jars and tightened the lid.


----------



## BMac (Dec 13, 2009)

Another picture


----------



## BMac (Dec 13, 2009)

last picture


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 13, 2009)

That stuff has nice color! What does it taste like? Is it sweetened?


----------



## woody (Dec 13, 2009)

Good with Philadelphia cream cheese with Saltines.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 13, 2009)

Is that mint jelly?  The red sweet and hot pepper jelly is great with cream cheese as a dip too.


----------



## BMac (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah it's sweet-hot, made with jalapeno peppers. It's good with cream cheese and ritz crackers. It does have a beautiful green color with pepper seeds mixed in.  Last year she added red food color for a Christmas party.


----------



## dcoffin5 (Dec 13, 2009)

oh yeah, that looks yummy.  
 BUt you didn't mention the jars! They look like some half pints, others full pints, right?
 Nice to see you're putting the jars to good use...


----------



## BMac (Dec 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  dcoffin5
> 
> oh yeah, that looks yummy.
> BUt you didn't mention the jars! They look like some half pints, others full pints, right?
> Nice to see you're putting the jars to good use...


 
 Yep, Half pints and pints. Thanks


----------



## Wangan (Dec 14, 2009)

I just tried Pepper Jelly for the first time a couple of years ago.It reminds me of the old Lays potato chip commercials,"You cant eat just one"!(or two,or three...)[]


----------



## capsoda (Dec 14, 2009)

My wife loves that stuff. I'm not to much for sweet stuff but it is good with peanut butter on a sandwich. I'm probably going to get back into planting and canning this coming year. I will have to thin out the deer first.


----------



## BMac (Dec 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> I will have to thin out the deer first.


 
 DEER, That's the problem I had this year. The okra never made it over waist high, the deer kept it clipped. The black crowder peas matured and we got one mess of peas, (out of two gardens) the deer got the rest. At least they didn't get the jalapenos and tomatoes[]


----------

